# OT: Howard video



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Josh Howard is in hot water again.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3592734

Video has some swearing in it, so it might not be safe for work.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1llOTCAyf0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1llOTCAyf0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I think it's a safe bet that Howard won't be a Blazer anytime in the near future.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I think it's a safe bet that Howard won't be a Blazer anytime in the near future.


He would have been safer making squinty eyes with his fingers?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Dornado said:


> He would have been safer making squinty eyes with his fingers?


The "squinty eyes" thing was stupid but I'll cut Fernandez some slack there because: A) it's the first of anything like it that we've heard about from him and B) it was group stupidity.

With Howard, I'm less concerned about his comments in the video than I am his reckless driving. Aside from that, though, my point wasn't about what would work or not for _me_ but what would work for Pritchard and Portland -- given his comments about the weed _and_ the driving _and_ the comments in the video, he seems like a PR risk Pritchard wouldn't take. I might be wrong.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

This guy is a ****ing clown!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

There goes his citizen of the year award nomination.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

A term I rarely throw down and only in extreme situations... this guy is a mental midget.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Dornado said:


> He would have been safer making squinty eyes with his fingers?


Another factor that should be obvious but might not be is that it's one thing when one of your own guys screws up and another thing to _add_ a guy who's developing a track record.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Dornado said:


> He would have been safer making squinty eyes with his fingers?


You're comparing an ad compaign in a foreign country to a personal comment/opinion on a private video? 

If it was Rudy only maybe, but it was a pic taken of the entire Spanish team for an ad campaign for the Olympics. If anyone is at fault, it's the idiots who ran the campaign. This was an unsolicited comment from Josh Howard on a guy's video blog.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I just don't see him lasting in Dallas. Which is good for our playoff chances. Like the guys on the ESPN video state, Dallas is not the type of city that will forget about this. Sure Hookers and coke are OK (How bout those cowboys!) but not being un-patriotic. (Whether or not he was joking)

Cuban needs to move him east. Wonder what he will get in return.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

There are a lot of ignorant morons in that video.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow. I understood maybe 4 words in that video.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

chairman said:


> I just don't see him lasting in Dallas. Which is good for our playoff chances. Like the guys on the ESPN video state, Dallas is not the type of city that will forget about this. Sure Hookers and coke are OK (How bout those cowboys!) but not being un-patriotic. (Whether or not he was joking)
> 
> Cuban needs to move him east. Wonder what he will get in return.


I think the phrase is, "How 'bout *them* Cowboys?"

Gotta get it straight in case, you know, you accidentally find yourself in Texas.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

What language were they speaking? I didn't understand a thing they said, except for the occasional use of the "N" word. This is the kind of rude, ignorant, arrogance that passes for "cool" amongst the brothers, I guess. It's really pretty pathetic.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OK, I'll be the politcally incorrect poster.

It's a different culture . . . I didn't find it that offensive really.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Masbee said:


> I think the phrase is, "How 'bout *them* Cowboys?"
> 
> Gotta get it straight in case, you know, you accidentally find yourself in Texas.



I figured someone would pick up on that. But was too lazy to correct it.

Back to Howard.......I didn't really find what he said offensive either. I just think that it won't go over in Dallas. I mean if Sheed would have said it, it wouldn't have surpised or bothered me. It's just one of those times where you roll your eyes,shake your head, and think....what an idiot. Bottom line is this is three stupid things in one year for Josh.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I think it's a safe bet that Howard won't be a Blazer anytime in the near future.


If Cuban will sell him for cheap, he'd be an awesome fit @ SF for us.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Ah, now I understand it. According to news reports this morning, in the video Howard says, "'The Star-Spangled Banner' is going on. I don't celebrate this [expletive]. I'm black."

So, it was just an innocent comment from an African-American who has been fortunate enough to make millions of dollars in this country, live in a beautiful home, drive expensive cars, and become a sports hero to fans everywhere. 

Why should he be patriotic? What has this country ever done for him? I mean, really.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Ah, now I understand it. According to news reports this morning, in the video Howard says, "'The Star-Spangled Banner' is going on. I don't celebrate this [expletive]. I'm black."
> 
> So, it was just an innocent comment from an African-American who has been fortunate enough to make millions of dollars in this country, live in a beautiful home, drive expensive cars, and become a sports hero to fans everywhere.
> 
> Why should he be patriotic? What has this country ever done for him? I mean, really.


Yes shame on him for saying anything negative about the national anthem into a cell phone camera.

He is so fortunate to get compensted for being in the top 1% of his field . . . a multi-million (billion?) dollar industry. How dare he say anything? I mean, really.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Dont see any problem in this. First off, consitering it a national obligation to sing the anthem is straight up authoritarian. What makes America a democracy is the freedom to not sign the anthem. 

As for the part about being African American and such, I would like to hear more from him. I have had some black friends give me great arguments for why they are not patriotic and such, I would like to see if the guy can actually explain why he believes such rather than just state something and add a curse.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> If Cuban will sell him for cheap, he'd be an awesome fit @ SF for us.


No thanks. I would pass 100 times on that one. The Mavs will never win without a good low post player and they haven't had that in years.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's the funny part: many of the "patriotic" Texans who will be outraged over this video, drive around town with the confederate flag proudly displayed!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Ah, now I understand it. According to news reports this morning, in the video Howard says, "'The Star-Spangled Banner' is going on. I don't celebrate this [expletive]. I'm black."
> 
> So, it was just an innocent comment from an African-American who has been fortunate enough to make millions of dollars in this country, live in a beautiful home, drive expensive cars, and become a sports hero to fans everywhere.
> 
> Why should he be patriotic? What has this country ever done for him? I mean, really.


I don't think listening to the "Star Spangled Banner" and wearing lapel pins automatically make you a patriot. Just my opinion though. He's an idiot though.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> I don't think listening to the "Star Spangled Banner" and wearing lapel pins automatically make you a patriot.


People who wear flag lapel pins are generally pretty patriotic. People who call the national anthem "****" are generally not. It's pretty simple, really.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> People who wear flag lapel pins are generally pretty patriotic. People who call the national anthem "****" are generally not. It's pretty simple, really.


you have a point, but there are always exceptions to the rule.

i know alot of people who arent that enamored with the government right now. choosing to voice it so ineloquently is the problem.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> you have a point, but there are always exceptions to the rule.
> 
> I know alot of people who arent that enamored with the government right now. choosing to voice it so ineloquently is the problem.


No, that's not the problem at all. Saying, "I'm black so I'm not into this "****" (the national anthem) is Howard's way of saying this is a racist country. If he were just temporarily unhappy with the government right now, his skin color would have nothing to do with it.

Of course, it's absurd for him to bash the country that has given him so much, but then there's a lot of that kind of ignorance in professional sports . . .


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> As for the part about being African American and such, I would like to hear more from him. I have had some black friends give me great arguments for why they are not patriotic and such, *I would like to see if the guy can actually explain why he believes such rather than just state something and add a curse.*


Oh, I'm sure he can give you some very intellectual reasons why he's not patriotic. Doesn't he sound intellectual? Doesn't he sound articulate and thoughtful? What I want to hear is why he hates America but keeps on accepting his $21.8 million salary from the Mavericks. The guy is an *******.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> No, that's not the problem at all. Saying, "I'm black so I'm not into this "****" (the national anthem) is Howard's way of saying this is a racist country. If he were just temporarily unhappy with the government right now, his skin color would have nothing to do with it.
> 
> Of course, it's absurd for him to bash the country that has given him so much, but then there's a lot of that kind of ignorance in professional sports . . .



So, because he's successful, he can't think the country has serious racial inequality? Just because 1 person becomes successful in sports, or any other field, doesn't mean everything is alright in this country.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

The guys an idiot. He probably dosen't even know why he said it.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BlazerFan22 said:


> The guys an idiot. He probably dosen't even know why he said it.


You may be right. He strikes me as an illogical, illiterate, irresponsible, and immature jerk.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> You may be right. He strikes me as an illogical, illiterate, irresponsible, and immature jerk.


how do you like him at sf? i think he fits in nicely.

bayless
roy
jhoward
lma
oden


----------

